# New Method of Cooking Steaks!



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I found this recipe and tried it last night - the steaks came out perfectly and very tender! I tweaked the recipe a little.

*New Reverse Steak Method *(cook steaks in a low temp oven and then searing them)!

1 Ribeye or New York strip steaks (1 to 1 ½ inches thick) per person.

Gentle temperature cooking the steak in the oven first, helps to gradually cook meat and break down collagen, which is a protein found in tough connective tissue.

This effect has two main consequences.

First - the steak becomes more tender than it would have been, because collagen is what makes tougher and cheaper cuts (like brisket) tougher and&#8230;well, cheaper.

Second - collagen, when it's broken down, releases a lot of beefy, meaty flavor. That's why stews taste so 'rich' and delicious.

To sum up, the low-heat roasting method will tenderize steak and develop more flavor.

Salt the steaks (this works as well as a brine or marinade) and put them in the Freezer for 30 minutes before cooking! The reason for freezing the steaks before cooking them is to make sure we don't overcook them.

*1.* Preheat your oven to 225°F. (Some ovens don't go that low so just adjust the time for cooking in the oven).

*2.* Place your steaks on a rimmed baking sheet fitted with a rack. *3.* Roast in the oven for 45 minutes to 1 hour, until an instant-read thermometer reads 125°F for medium rare. (Check them around the 30-minute mark first, as oven temperatures and steak thickness will vary.)

*4.* In an EXTREMELY hot cast iron skillet or grill, cook steaks one minute per side, with olive oil and butter until a dark brown crust forms.

*5.* Let rest 10 minutes with butter on top under an aluminum foil tent, slice, and serve.


----------



## Woofa (Dec 23, 2014)

Andy,

I already cook my Beef Tenderloin with this method and it helps to ensure an even reddish pink throughout the cut with a delicious crispy outside. I had always thought that an individual steak however would be too thin to do this with but I will give it a try. I imagine a nice inch or thicker steak would be required.

Also, on the tenderloin, I will actually let it sit covered in foil for upwards of an hour to allow it to rest before moving onto the skillet. This may not be the best idea on an individual steak. I think I got this idea from Alton Brown.

Thanks Andy


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

This reminds me of that Microsoft exec that made a $600 cookbook based on his frivolous gourmet science research. He had determined that the best burger was made by initially cooking by boiling in a plastic bag (this has some fancy French name and the point is even heating and retention of flavor and moisture) and then quickly frying to sear the outside.
Personally, I use the PJ O'Rourke "Bachelor Home Companion" method of constant flipping. It does not result in in anything great, but keeps the bachelor from walking away and forgetting until the smoke alarm goes off.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

"Fancy French Boiling in a Plastic Bag" isn't any more frivolous than acquiring an entire closet full of shoes or more neckties than days in the year and it's a dynamite way to cook. It isn't even any more expensive than a good pan these days. I've taken to using it on steaks myself. Bring the meat up to 129F and then hit it with a propane torch. Deep-licious!


----------



## Tempest (Aug 16, 2012)

Since I had to look it up, I was referring to the method of sous vide, which is recommended in Nathan Myrhvold's six volume modernist cookbook.
https://modernistcuisine.com/


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Originally sous vide cookers were solely for restaurants and ran thousands of dollars. Today there are several small versions that clip to the side of a pot for much more reasonable prices. Allegedly they are ideal for making custards for the ice cream addicts amongst us. Mine is a Nomiku.


----------



## Langham (Nov 7, 2012)

I find slow cooking is the best way to prepare shoulder of lamb - at least five hours at a low temperature, resting on a bed of sliced onion, fresh rosemary and mint in a well-sealed roasting pan. The cooking period can be extended up to six or even seven hours - the meat will be extremely tender, just falling away from the bone.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Putting any meat, but preferably a tough cut, in the oven in liquid and braising at just barely 'on' for hours is Heaven on a plate. Even in my fully air conditioned house, though, I can't bring myself to cook that way until autumn. It's been a cool summer so far in the PNW and I'm enjoying it immensely but come October? Stout soups, braised meats and heaps of steamed root vegetables are my kind of meal. I can hardly wait.

And I wash them down with big reds and Imperial Russian Stouts!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Jeez Louise....you guys are making my apparently never ending diet seem even more intolerable! LOL.


----------

